# Great price on Anabolics 2007



## CEM Store (Oct 14, 2009)

We are offering a GREAT close-out price on Anabolics 2007.  As we are making room for the most recent AAS book by William Llewelyn, now is a great time to get a great deal on his 2007 version.  Here's the link:

Anabolics 2007 by William Llewellyn - Books - Research Supplies

While supplies last!

-CEM


----------

